# Cost Effective Delivery Company



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Look to send a few parcels for a weight of around 2.5kg Royal Mail are quoting £15!!! Now the value of the item is only around that...

Any decent companies?

Tried DPD and their sister company Interlink Direct but too pricey.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Look up Parcels 2 Go - they will quote you happy....

Sending parcels is not a cheap game though!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Blackroc said:


> Look up Parcels 2 Go - they will quote you happy....
> 
> Sending parcels is not a cheap game though!


Smashing thanks. Whats these Hermes like? They collect for a bit more...


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

I've used Hermes several times, always been brilliant. I usually drop off at a collection point.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been using collect+ to send stuff with a lot of success lately.
Can drop them off at my local 24hr BP garage at my leisure 

But failing that Parcels2Go is a great way to get cheap deliveries.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Blackroc said:


> Look up Parcels 2 Go - they will quote you happy....


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330064

Have a look at P4D :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Interparcel are very good as are Parcelhero.

(Parcelhero are quite strict on volumetric weights though so have had the occaisional pound or so charged after the initial order).


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hermes. £5.10 for that weight dropped off at a local shop.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Be warned, hermes WILL NOT pay for parcels they damage, i had some ridiculous things happen, they never apologised, never asked for proof or images, only ever asked questions that would help them get away with it. For an extra few pence, you can use collect plus. They drop the ball too from time to time, but pay up straight away and are someway towards apologetic. Its seriously worth the small extra


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been using ipostparcels (UK Mail) recently without any problems..


----------

